# Final Approach Decoys? A little Skeptical



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Another ? for you guys out there. I found an absolute heck of a deal on those FA Eliminator full body Canada decoys. I realize that a lot of hunters don't like these things b/c of the head situation. But let me ask you something, I personally have never even seen one of these dekes up close. How do they look? Are they good looking decoys! Are they durable? Do they stand up in the wind? How are the feet attached? Can they be thrown around like bigfeet?

I have all bigfeet and Greenhead Gear FFDs, am I downgrading my spread by buying decoys like these?

If not I can make them heads stay on. ( If I can rebuid a diesel motor then I know I can make those heads stay on)


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

I had problems with paint adhesion on the FA's I've purchased. I sent FA an email and no one ever responded to my letter. Therefore my judgment is; flaking/peeling paint, no customer service and mediocre/no motion. uke:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Sold me. Thanks a lot


----------



## Gooseheaven (Feb 17, 2007)

I cant speak for the full body Final Approach - but I have had excellent results with their floaters -Love em - no issues with the heads at all


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

i was hunting with big foot decoys and we had a final approach feeder. the one with the stretched neck looks like a "chaser". the paint look alright and the head postion was real. but the foot base was extremely shiny!! im not sure but if they have the bungee cord on the bottom then you could put some straw or grass like fred zink does in some of his videos with the ghg foot bases. idk about their new motion ones though? the base is kinda bulky compared to a simply GHG stake. and to me in some of their pictures the floaters look small and bulked up and in person didnt do much for me. i love ghg over size floaters they look so darn real and especially when the wind is blowing. im looking into big foot floaters this season though.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I will take the FA head system over the GHG any day. I have broke numerous GHG heads and have had to carve them down to fit etc. All of my FA heads stick right on. I like the look of the lookers other than the base. It can be hard to snap all the way on and it looks kind of shiny but I just cover it up and I land geese that walk two feet from it. As for the FA feeders, I cant put enough of them in my spread.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

GHG Oversized Floaters uke: uke: uke: uke:

I don't know if they changed their heads this year, but I should show you the video we have of this fall it is ridiculous. It seems everytime we moved the spread a head would fall off and we would have to bleep out a bunch of swear words.


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

i didnt have that problem because i put and left my heads on . i know after a bit of use the heads become loose. mine are brand new i bought from cabelas and used mayb 5 or 6 times. i like em. if heads come loose ill buy new ones or something.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GHG decoys work better if you leave the heads on...

As for FA there basically a copy of GHG IMO....the feet are the worst i've ever seen compared to GHG and Bigfoot. They seem alright but theres no motion...stick with GHG and Bigfoot


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> . They seem alright but theres no motion...stick with GHG and Bigfoot


what do you think about their motion decoys though? or is that what your saying theres no motion with their motion decoys? the base just seems bulky


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are looking on Roger Sporting Goods online they are not as good of a deal as you might think. Go through with the checkout and see how much shipping you will be paying for a dozen! However, if you go to the GHG's w/o flocked heads and do the same thing shipping will be way less....so in the end you can get the GHG's cheaper than the FA's. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> GHG Oversized Floaters uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> I don't know if they changed their heads this year, but I should show you the video we have of this fall it is ridiculous. It seems everytime we moved the spread a would fall off and we would have to bleep out a bunch of swear words.


I'm sure who ever it was that was swearing didn't swaer that much


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

blacklab33 said:


> i didnt have that problem because i put and left my heads on . i know after a bit of use the heads become loose. mine are brand new i bought from cabelas and used mayb 5 or 6 times. i like em. if heads come loose ill buy new ones or something.


Well wait til you use them more, we have only taken the heads off once on purpose, to glue them on. Actually the first time we used them though the heads fell off. I guess this is the reason why you can always find them in the bargain cave at Cabelas.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

ive used them in my spread and still have a few around that i use. the majority of them i think are junk besides the high lookers. they need to redo the weight of them, they are top heavy and the bases are shinny and unstable. and the heads are a bear to keep in unless you PL glue them!


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> I guess this is the reason why you can always find them in the bargain cave at Cabelas.


i didnt buy em in the bargain cave. got em brand new out of the box. ive thrown them out plenty of times and heads remain stable. but i believe you because my friend has some unflocked and they are horrible. i just like the body design and paint scheme. worst comes to worst ill sell em :wink:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

On those GHG heads use a black drywall screw at the base of the neck then put a dab of clear finger nail polish on it so it won't rust. Heads are 3 years old and still holding with the same screw.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I might have to try that IOWAFOWLER. I won't deny that the decoys look amazing, I am as GB said having trouble with the heads. I actually bought one box brand new and one out of the bargin cave, the ones out of the bargin cave gave me more problem than the brand new ones, I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the "bargain cave" isnt a bargain they actually leave the price the same as before...take the G&H shells they said they were 109.99 on sale for 99.99 when 3 months earlier not on salethey were 99.99. I guess its a little consumer economics.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i have both final approach and ghg, the motion system on the finall approaches sucks compared to the ghg. the stake is in two pieces and unless you glue it it fall apart everytime you pick up the decoy. also finding the tiny whole to put the stake can be a pain in the dark....stick with ghg


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I like my Final Approach just because there easy to find and at the end of the season I can get them as low as $150.00 a dozen. As for looks, I know the GHG Elite Series is second to none. Most stores only have the GHG hunter series in large numbers, and I've never seen a sale on the GHG Elites.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

i have 4 of those dekes and i like them. now keep in mind that they arn't any ghg's but they arn't that far under the feeders are a little wabbly in the wind and the footbases don't come off as easy as th ghg's but personally i like them and i will probaly buy more


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried using a GHG base on the FA Feeders? Just a thought, maybe im completely wrong though...


----------

